# Dates



## mumble (Jul 1, 2009)

I wanted to try some dates, as I haven't been to the toilet for about 4 or 5 days. I figured they'd help move things on. I have a pack where they're all squished together in a cube, instead of individual, and say 'ready for baking' are these still okay just to eat normally?


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know about the dates, but try papaya- it can do wonders!


----------

